# Picaboo Books



## PaperTiger (Dec 31, 2011)

Not exactly Canon-related, but pertinent nonetheless.

My girlfriend bought a Groupon for Picaboo books last year and we finally got around to ordering it (a couple of minutes before it expired). I had looked for decent reviews of these books (especially from a professional's point of view) and found not much. When I got the book, and noticed how awful it was given the price, I HAD to write a review.

Read up (with pictures!).

Picaboo Book Review | Paper Tiger Media


----------



## stan_tall_man (Dec 31, 2011)

ouch, i ordered the same groupon and placed my order two days ago for a book and calendar. I'll try to remember to post a review also. This is my first order with them too.


----------



## PaperTiger (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, don't fret if you've been burned by Apple books in the past. Their quality has gotten very good. We order about 20 a year (cheap, good quality "guestbooks" for clients), and even over the past year the paper and printing quality went from good to excellent. They even started printing directly on the book binding cover, not just the dust jacket.


----------

